# Navigation sound ON/OFF



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

The built-in Navigation sound is pain in neck for few days, it goes on and off quite frequently, anyone have the same problem? any remedies to correct it?
TIA


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

My note 3 had that issue but once I got an s7 it went away. is your phone and older model?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

I got 2 phones both are 2016 model, same issue since few days! I wish I can afford S7 lol


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

It does it on both my s7's


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

always off...........


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Young ST said:


> always off...........


This x100


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

But some reason mine interrupts my music as a incoming call


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> But some reason mine interrupts my music as a incoming call


well that's a different story...

if you mute the navigation while music is playing from your device than it won't interrupt...

if you mute the navigation and you are playing radio or cd or auxiliary I guess it would interrupt...

I turn off Bluetooth and mute nav to listen to the radio....


----------

